# Google Suche  Spamt mich zu



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

Die Google Suche funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr  am PC,  das Problem  besteht unter Windows 7 
und unter Linux .

Es kommt  Neu gestern  immer ein Spamer Fenster 
wo ich aufgefordert werde Daten einzugeben 
die Google Suche geht  nicht  mehr .

Browser ist Aktuell Windows der ESR und bei Linux der normale Aktuelle .

ich habe    kein Interesse diesen ganzen Google Spam Kram zu  lesen  bekommen diese Plage von Banner nicht weg bei der Google Suche ,
bei Bing   Tritt diese Neue Art von User Belästigung nicht auf .


----------



## fipS09 (1. Juli 2019)

Hinweise zum Datenschutz bei Google - Google-Konto-Hilfe
Musst halt lesen und zustimmen, oder weiter Bing, etc. nutzen.


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

Der Schrott und diese Dienste interessieren nicht habe jetzt gewechselt zu Ecosia - the search engine that plants trees ist der Gut ?

Ganz schön dreist was sich Google seit Neusten herausnehmt " das aufwiegen von Diensten die man gar nicht braucht und will " .


----------



## fipS09 (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ganz schön dreist was sich Google seit Neusten herausnehmt


Ja ganz schön dreist das sich Google in diesem Punkt an die Datenschutzgesetze hält


> *Gemäß den geltenden Datenschutzgesetzen* bitten wir alle Google-Nutzer, sich die wichtigsten Punkte unserer*Datenschutzerklärung*durchzulesen und ihnen zuzustimmen.


Mit alternativen Suchmaschinen habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen, da kann ich nix zu sagen.


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

Bei jeden Such Begriff kommt dieser Google Spam ,
soll man sich jetzt jedes mal bei jeder Google Suche "Seitenweise " diesen 
Daten Kram durch lesen ?

Die bei Google die Spinnen doch das machen die  Extra  um die Leute zu   nerven    weil die  vor kurzen Ärger mit der EU hatten  jetzt will man sicg dafür rechen , habe schon ein Cookies Spam Blocker  im Fox   trotzdem kommt dieser Müll  durch.


----------



## fipS09 (1. Juli 2019)

Wenn das bei JEDER Suche kommt stimmt was nicht. Kommt bei mir weder am PC noch am Handy.


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

Mit den PCs stimmt sehr wohl was und aus eigener Sicherheit ist seit Jahren eingestellt beim Beenden des Browser Cookies löschen und wegen dem Neuem Datenschmutz ändere ich die Sicherheits- Einstellungen meiner PCs zu meinem Nachteil bestimmt nicht .

Die Google Geilh.  auszuspionieren blockiert in der letzten Zeit sehr oft hier Google Suche komplett ,
kommt auch oft mal Datenbank Fehler oder Warteschleife bei der Suche ,
bei Bing und anderen  tritt dieses Problem  nicht auf ,
vielleicht sollte man generell  einfach Google nicht mehr nutzen  das auch so im Bekannten Kreis   weiter geben .


----------



## _Berge_ (1. Juli 2019)

Wenn du die Cookies löscht dann wird auch dein "ich stimme zu" gelöscht und die Google Suche behandelt dich wie einen neuen Nutzer.

Akzeptieren oder alternative nutzen


----------



## nur (1. Juli 2019)

Ich nutze seit längerer Zeit als Suchmaschine Startpage u habe solche Dinge nicht


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Wenn du die Cookies löscht dann wird auch dein "ich stimme zu" gelöscht und die Google Suche behandelt dich wie einen neuen Nutzer.
> 
> Akzeptieren oder alternative nutzen



Genau so ist es , heute morgen war ich mit dem Notebook online jetzt bin ich mit dem PC online  und wenig späher vielleicht mit dem Handy  und jedes mal kommt dieser  Google Banner  Kram der fast über die gesamtem Fläche geht den Inhalte komplett verdeckt , 
das man hin und wieder mal was sucht ist  ja in heutigen Zeiten nichts ungewöhnliches .


 nur @ 
das mit  Startpage  werde ich mal auspriobuernenDanke   für den Tipp.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. Juli 2019)

Na haben wir wieder ein Thema gefunden wo man sich drüber auslassen kann und natürlich nach dem "Aus Mücke mach Elefanten"-Prinzip? 

Anstatt sich Alternativen zu suchen plärrst du hier rum wie ein Kleinkind ... süss! Stell deine Klimaanlage mal nen Paar grad runter ... Hitze scheint deinen Puls zu erhöhen, das ist nicht gesund!


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

Da kann man sich wirklich drüber auslassen an dem Blödsinn den Googel oft veranstaltet ,
 in den  vergangen  Jahren Sperrte Google  willkürlich  IP Adresse u.a auch die meines Internet Providers  O2, 
kam immer  bei jeder Suchabfrage  so eine Meldung das die IP Adresse angeblich mehrfach genutzt wird  man sollte einen Pin  Cod eingeben, 
bei Google hatte man noch nicht mitbekommen das der Provider eine IP Adresse für Alle Nutzer vergibt  und wenn ein paar Leute die Google Suche benutzt hatten haben alle Kunden diese Meldung auf einmal erhalten,
der Heise Verlag damals wo mehrere Mitarbeiter sitzen an  einem  Internet Zugang die hatten die gleichen Schwierigkeiten auf ein mal.


----------



## efdev (1. Juli 2019)

Dann benutze halt einfach was anderes und das Problem ist gelöst  , ich benutze schon länger DuckDuckGo.


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

DuckDuckGo funktioniert  hier im Firefox nicht Richtig Schrift zu klein obwohl die auf 18 eingestellt ist, nee ich nutze jetzt ecosia.org > wer das gleiche Problem hat ,
der ist auch gut schnell bei der Suche  und nicht so langsam wie die Google Suche in der Letzten Zeit die oft auch fehlschlägt .


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Genau so ist es , heute morgen war ich mit dem Notebook online jetzt bin ich mit dem PC online  und wenig späher vielleicht mit dem Handy  und jedes mal kommt dieser  Google Banner  Kram der fast über die gesamtem Fläche geht den Inhalte komplett verdeckt ,
> das man hin und wieder mal was sucht ist  ja in heutigen Zeiten nichts ungewöhnliches .
> 
> 
> ...



Wo ist dein Problem?

1. Das ist kein Spam sondern eine Maßnahme wegen der DSGVO.
2. Wenn du deine Cookies löschst, ist das kein Wunder
3. Wenn du damit unzufrieden bist, warum nutzt du dann nicht eine andere Suchmaschine?
4. Warum eröffnest du deswegen extra einen Thread und diskutierst über sowas belangloses?

Nach etlichen sinnlosen Threads frage ich mich, was mit dir los ist.
Über alles regst du dich auf.
Weil manche Gebäude keinen Blitzableiter haben, regst du dich darüber auf und rufst sogar bei entsprechenden Behören an.
Hast du sonst nichts Wichtigeres zu tun?


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juli 2019)

@TE: 

Lass es einfach mit den PCs, du kommst damit absolut nicht klar.
Genau so wenig mit dem realen Leben...

Oder bekommst du zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit?


----------



## colormix (1. Juli 2019)

Thema ist doch durch noch nicht mitbekommen ?

Aber man sollte diese Neuen Google Ärgernisse schon Öffentlich machen daher ist das Thema Berechtigt gewesen .

Eigentlich    sollten im laufe der Zeit die Sachen benutzter freundlicher werden weil immer mehr Haushalte/Internet und PC nutzen und nicht das es vom Jahr zu Jahr immer komplizierter wird bis unbrauchbar ist .


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Thema ist doch durch noch nicht mitbekommen ?
> Aber man sollte diese Neuen Google Ärgernisse schon Öffentlich machen,
> daher ist das Thema Berechtigt gewesen .



Es gibt kein Ärgernis. Nur für dich ist es ein Ärgernis.
Alle anderen unternehmen etwas dagegen und wissen, warum das so ist.

Der Thread, dass es nirgends eine Printausgabe mehr von PC Games gibt, war doch auch damals von dir.
Möchtest du in die Hall of Fame für die lustigsten Threads und Beiträge? 
Ich glaube immer noch, dass du einfach trollen möchtest


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2019)

Da ist nichts neues dran, das war schon immer so das neue Datenschutzrichtlinien aufs neue bestätigt werden müssen. Diese hat man auch schon immer auf später auf verschieben können, aber aufgeschoben ist halt nicht aufgehoben und mit den Cockies werden solche Entscheidungen gespeichert und werden diese gelöscht dann kommt es beim nächsten mal wieder. 

Ist im übrigem mit anderen Seiten nicht anders wenn hierzu bestimmtes bestätigt werden muss wie z.B:


> Diese Seite verwendet Cookies. Durch die Nutzung unserer Seite erklären Sie sich damit einverstanden, dass wir Cookies setzen.



Oder einfach das automatische Einloggen wenn eine Seite besucht wird.
Natürlich ist es deine Entscheidung wenn du die Cockies nach schließen des Browsers löschen lässt, aber dann musst du auch damit leben was das ganze dann mit sich zieht. Seitenbetreiber möchten sich auch Rechtlich schützen und müssen auf manches Datenschutz hinweisen und sich bestätigen lassen, denn ein Hinweis dazu reicht nicht dazu aus. Denn ein Seitenbetreiber möchte gerne Hilfe oder Informationen  usw. weiter geben, aber er wird auch keine Interesse haben hohe Abmahnkosten tragen zu müssen und muss dann auch auf bestimmte Datenschutzrichtlinien hinweisen.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Eigentlich    sollten im laufe der Zeit die Sachen benutzter freundlicher werden weil immer mehr Haushalte/Internet und PC nutzen und nicht das es vom Jahr zu Jahr immer komplizierter wird bis unbrauchbar ist .



Verhält sich ähnlich wie mit der deutschen Sprache, trotz jahrelanger Erfahrung und Anwendung verstümmelst du sie bis zur Unkenntlichkeit.
Hätte ja wirklich nicht geglaubt, das hier irgendjemand im Lande immer noch nichts von der DSGVO und den damit verbundenen Maßnahmen mitbekommen hat. 

Aber allein die Aufregung darüber, dass diese Meldung nach Löschen der Cookies erneut angezeigt wird versüßt den Tag.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Aber man sollte diese *Neuen *Google Ärgernisse schon Öffentlich machen daher ist das Thema Berechtigt gewesen .



Neu? Lebst du hinter dem Mond? Diese Meldung gibt es, seit dem es DSGVO gibt und DSGVO trat am *25. Mai 2018* in Kraft...


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juli 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Neu? Lebst du hinter dem Mond? Diese Meldung gibt es, seit dem es DSGVO gibt und DSGVO trat am *25. Mai 2018* in Kraft...



Jaja, womöglich ist auch die Mauer schon weg und Lady Di gestorben, kurz nach der Mondlandung. Da kommt man ja kaum noch einer mit. Ist der Krieg eigentlich schon vor vorbei?


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Juli 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> J[...]Ist der Krieg eigentlich schon vor vorbei?



Erst wenn wir für unseren Kaiser, Ihre Majestät Wilhelm II. das britische Empire zerschlagen haben!


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2019)

Das zerschlägt sich gerade selber.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das zerschlägt sich gerade selber.



Was? Versuchen die Inder etwa mal wieder sich loszusagen?


----------



## Nozomu (2. Juli 2019)

Radi bist du es?


----------



## colormix (2. Juli 2019)

ich hatte das vorhin schon wieder , 
Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden Server Fehler, 
bei Google  .

Es ist  eigentlich  schon  eine ganze Weile wo hier bei Google die suche nicht mehr Richtig funktioniert ,
wenn ich dann ausgeweichen  z.b  auf Bing sofort da fast ohne Verzögerung.

ich werde ecosia.org drin lassen dieser Dienst funktioniert auch ganz gut,  suche geht auch nahe zu ohne Verzögerung , bei Google dauert das hier mit unter bis zu 5 min und nicht kommt gar nichts -
ecosia.org  ist offenbar   Berlin Germany? solte man sich echt überlegen nur ich diesen zu nehmen.
Von den Suchergebnissen schien dieser ganz gut zu sein .

Bing möchte ich nicht unbedingt nutzen weil die von Microsoft stammt .


----------



## Nozomu (2. Juli 2019)

Dein Windwos musst du jetzt auch löschen, da es ja von Microsoft ist.

^^


----------

